# Are you Looking for information on old LGB products?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

I happened to run across these links:

LGB documentation from old LGB website:
http://tinyurl.com/4t7q2ue

LGB information can also be found at:
http://www.gbdb.info/details.php...search

Jerry


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

VERY useful info, Jerry! Thanks very much!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

THANK YOU JERRY 
but your 2nk link i just get this The webpage cannot be found


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Second link broken. 

You can trim the ...search off the end and get to the web site, but I cannot find anything but a pictoral database.

Good finds Jerry, will add to my links on my site. 

Greg


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

THANKS JERRY thats helpfull .


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Dick413 on 25 Jan 2011 10:29 AM 
THANK YOU JERRY 
but your 2nk link i just get this The webpage cannot be found 

Try this link:

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?im...;l=english

I don't know a lot about the sites but others have referred to these in the past on other forums. Unfortunately they are German sites which can require a bit of negotiating around and perhaps the use of a translator program.

Jerry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The Austrian garden railway club and Champex Linden have a lot more too if you poke around, even some other information outside of LGB like Brawa, Pola, Piko, usu. There was a group in the Czech Republic that has the entire last generation of the LGB website too, but cannot find it now. 

http://www.gartenbahn.at/

http://www.champex-linden.de/cl_pi_lgb.htm


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 25 Jan 2011 04:15 PM 
The Austrian garden railway club and Champex Linden have a lot more too if you poke around, even some other information outside of LGB like Brawa, Pola, Piko, usu. There was a group in the Czech Republic that has the entire last generation of the LGB website too, but cannot find it now. 

http://www.gartenbahn.at/

http://www.champex-linden.de/cl_pi_lgb.htm


Perhaps we can use this topic for anyone to post any links they may have to various sources of information about LGB.

This is the full address of the 1st link 

http://www.champex-linden.de/lgb_produktdatenbank_d-e/produkt.nsf/bede3443927b513dc125691c0045fb8718dd.html?OpenView

It is the champex-linden site.

Everyone is welcome to post any links or any other information about LGB.

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Second link broken. You can trim the ...search off the end and get to the web site, but I cannot find anything but a pictoral database. Greg

On this site you need to navigate to the actual entry for a given product and then on that page if available you'll find the exploded view parts diagram, user manual etc.

For example (remember this ?)...

LGB 2080S[/b]


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

LGB schematics. If you click on the folder for "Locomotieven", click on sub folder for your engine #, then click on the PDF link of your engine and there is your schematic. Here is the link: 

http://www.bigtrainworld.com/joomla/index.php?option=com_rokdownloads&view=folder&Itemid=60 

Ed


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

For most of us it is probably best to use a translator such as:


altavista:
http://www.altavista.com/


Google
http://translate.google.com/#

Microsoft
http://www.microsofttranslator.com/


Any of these will make it much easier to find and read something. Also remember many LGB documents are multi-lingual so if what you see is in German look through the rest of the document for an English version before assuming it is not there.

Jerry


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed: The google translation pdf does not work.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

My mistake. 

I thought it was my link that was not working but I will leave the following as it may be of some help to others.

Start Google Translate with this:

http://translate.google.com/#

and then select German as the language

and then insert the link I had posted 

http://www.gartenbahn.at/

and you should end up with 

http://translate.google.com/transla...bahn.at%2F

which is Gartenbahn translated into English.

Once in Google Translate follow the steps in the order marked:











And you should get












Jerry


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Or just read it in German so you do not get things like Hydraulic Ram being translated to "wet sheep" by the Google!!


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 26 Jan 2011 03:38 PM 
Or just read it in German so you do not get things like Hydraulic Ram being translated to "wet sheep" by the Google!! 

Hi Garrett,

I presume that means you are fluent in German. 

Are all the free a translator programs about the same or is there one that is better than the others?

Jerry


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

adelmo, the link worked fine for me. Are you talking about when you get to the engine # PDF. If so, you can just click on the link of your engine number (of which the link is in black), or just beneath the engine # it say's "download". Just click on download and it will give you that engine (unless you are looking for rolling stock "wagons" at the beginning of the link), schematic. I have a few LGB engines that don't get touched without using these schematics. Hope this helped. 

Ed


----------

